# New stove wiring black,red,white where



## 2pyrs (Dec 17, 2005)

Need to know what wire gos where in main box. Bought a new electric stove and have it all set up at the receptacle end and new 4 prong plug. #6 -4 wire but not sure about where the red, black, white wire go when connected to 50 amp breaker.  I know that the plain copper wire goes to the bus bar; does the white also go to the bus bar and the red and black go to the breaker or dos the white and black go to the breaker and red to bus bar? I am going for the black,red to breaker and white to ground ( bus bar).


                             2pyrs


----------



## TnAndy (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes, the white and the bare both go to the ground bar Unless local code requires a different bar for the neutral.  The black and red go to the breaker.

This ASSUMES you hooked the receptacle correctly.......that is, the white is going to the "L" hole on it, and the red/black go to the slanted straight slots, and the bare wire to the large hole.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2005)

The bare copper goes to a specific ground bar.  The white goes to a specific neutral bar...not the same as the ground.  There should be 2 seperate bars for these.  Both red and black get screwed into the breaker.  Doesn't matter.


----------

